# Neuter



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Casper is scheduled to be neutered on Thursday. Can anyone tell me if it changes them (besides the obvious). I am worried it will change his beautiful spirit and playfulness. Hope to hear some positive feedback. Thanks, Nancy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Nancy, Casper will still have a beautiful spirit. Be prepared for him being miserable for the first few days. Jasper could barely lift his head, and the elizabethan collar made him really miserable. he would walk into furniture and then just stop in his tracks and let his head hang down to the ground and just stand there. I slept with him on the couch the first night- and he just whimpered the whole night. I felt like the meanest mommy in the world. The next day, I went out and got him a new collar called the bite not collar that wraps around the neck (like a human cervical collar) and he was much better. They hate the elizabethan collars.

http://www.bitenot.com/

But after the initial shock- he will be back to normal, in fact you will have to keep him from palying to hard until he heals.

we need to see pictures of your Casper.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi was neutered last May and it didn't change him one bit. H is still the sweetest boy who loves to run and play with Shelby. I was lucky (or Kodi was), because he didn't seem to notice that anything was different. He was sent home with a collar, but he didn't need it. Also, the vet gave me pain meds, but he didn't need those either.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

On the neutering topic. Oreo lifted his leg, slightly, the other night when he peed outside. He is now sniffing intently now, and for the first time, in a LONG time, he TRIED to hump my foot. I pinned him quickly, and then he was so calm afterward and lay nicely beside me. I am noticing some changes in him, although it could simply be he is hitting the "pre-teen" stage too. He is scheduled to get neutered March 30th. At least we can get him BEFORE he starts his humpfests and the kids start asking me what he is doing.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Nancy: 

Neutered when they are still puppies, they never really "mature" so they stay puppish forever. But I am learning these little guys stay "silly clowns" no matter what. One thing I love


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

March 30th is coming up real soon. I sincerely hope all goes well. Since his rabies shot incident, the vet will take more precautions. I am trying not to get all worked up for Oreo's sake. I am a bit nervous, but if I think all will go well, then at least Oreo will be at ease. I am going to try to take him out very early in the morning for a really long and tiring walk, so he is all mellow when he goes in. Hey, I just might be all mellow too


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poor Oreo, poor Casper (both Caspers) They will all be just fine. They say it makes them happier-- they don't have to worry about all those hormonal urges. 

the walk before sounds like a good idea for both the puppy and mom. I'll have to remember that for Cash. How old is Oreo and Casper and Casper? 

we neutered Jasper at 6 months- a lot of people say between 5 and 6 months? what are your thoughts?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

He is 20 weeks now, and will be 21 by the time he gets neutered


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I just took Max in today....the poor little guy.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, poor little guy. I am sure he will be up and running soon


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k... so 21 weeks is ...... 5 months! Got it!  lol Oreo will do just fine, don't worry. Ricky went in at 6 mths. and a week and though he was slow and groggy that evening, he was back to himself the very next morning. It was too funny. He ran, played, ran some more. Yeah, like TRY to keep him calm the vet says. Sure! He doesn't know the Havs like we do! lol  

I also had to get the collar for Ricky, after 3 days and yes, it's the saddest thing, but they aren't as bad off as we feel they are. After only 3 days, it was off almost all the time and he did great.

So Max is in today, is he? Poor, wee thing.... I'm sure he'll love to snuggle up once he's back home with you.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Missy,
My Casper is 6 months old now, I believe the other Casper is also 6 months old. I have been putting off getting Casper neutered, but I think it is time. 
I think on another thread Tom King said something about 7 - 8 months, probably want to recheck that thread to be sure.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady was 6 months when we had him neutered. We really struggled with it (or at least my husband did). Brady never skipped a beat. The day of the surgery, he was a little quiet. The next day, he was his usual self. I hate to admit this, but I knew he was fine when he starting humping my poor cat the day after the surgery. (By the way, I did get a great picture of this.) He only tries this on the cats, still does, but not on people. Try not to worry too much. I know that is easier said than done, but they should be happier dogs in the long run.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I had Bugsy neutered at 6 1/2 months and so far it didn't change his wonderful personality a little bit (he is 9 months tomorrow). As far as lifting his leg, Bugsy has been successfully doing it since 4 months. I guess he learned by example for him older brother Romeo.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I just went through neutering with the boys ...
Cosmo is the youngest but he went first . He was a little over 8 months . He did very well . I put traumeel in his food and he had minimal swelling and pain . As to his personality I think it is better - he seems calmer except when Ahnold borrows a chewie ..
Ahnold went second - he did very well with the surgery and post operatively too . He seemed to have a little more pain and discomfort than Cosmo 
AS to temperment Cosmo seems to be calmer and less anxious , but that could be because he has his companion Ahnold . 
Ahnold is fine - still very sweet and still running well and doing his leaps and they love to run like heck . He still loves to jump on your lap for a nice cuddle .. Cosmo likes a quick cuddle just to touch base and then he is done ..
His mobility is good as well.. 
They both seem to be fine - back to normal and both still have lots of energy


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Cosmosmom, that is great to hear  Its also reassuring too. I guess it all depends on how we react. If we are upset then I think they feel there is something to be upset about.... sigh, my problem is trying to RELAX about it all. Well, I still have a bit over a week, so I will try to keep busy and keep it out of my mind


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

My Casper turned 6 months on the 16th. Thank you for all your inputs. You have put my worries at ease.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It is Ok to be nervous I was nervous too . I even went to the Vet with a book so I could be sure they used the right anesthetic . I know they think I am a little over the top but these guys are my family .. 
She has two dogs of her own so she understands ..


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max is back home, and feeling fine. He was hungry and full of energy.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ohhh.....he looks sort of pitiful! I know those collars are a must cause mine had to wear one too but they look so sad.  They flash those big eyes at you like "why are you doing this to me?"  Vicki


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwwwwww, I am happy to hear Max is doing very well  By the look on the picture, Max doesn't seem to like that Queen's collar too much... poor guy. How long do you have to keep the collar on? I am just relieved that all the pups are doing fine after being "fixed". Now, if only I can keep calm.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am glad that Max did well!! I am getting very nervous & sad as well as Logan goes on Monday to be snipped!! I just hate to think that he will be mad at me for bringing him. My only saving grace is that his brother Clark, who is with my girlfriend, is getting done on the same day at the same vets so we asked for them to be put together until they go in for surgery. I just feel so bad for them cause they just dont really understand what is going on with them. I PRAY that this does not change his personality!! Good Luck to Orea, a few days after Logan. 
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear that Max is doing well.  He does look sooooo sad on the pics. I bet it's because of the color. I've been lucky and didn't have to use the color with any of my dogs, but it sure beats having them open up the stitches.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news about Max! It wasn't long - overnight actually - before Ricky was his usual joyous self. The collar looks a lot more pitiful for us than for them I think! lol Of course, it's a little sad/comical when they start bumping into things!  

Don't worry! Your dog won't be "mad" at you at all because they won't think it's your fault that they are sore. They'll just remember the vet clinic and it might be a struggle getting them to want to go back there! It's a good time to get those treats out to make it a happy 'event'.


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, Casper came through his neuter great. We got home and he was already jumping up and down from the couch. By evening he was humping, grrrr  , lol. So, he is still on his pain meds which makes him a little groggy looking in the eyes otherwise he is still my wonderfully loving Casper. Thanks for all the thoughts.

Nancy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaayyyyy Casper!! Good news, Nancy! Ricky still humps away too, so neutered or not neutered, it doesn't make much diff to him! lol  

I'm sure Casper will be just fine. It's surprising how quickly they bounce back. Keep us updated!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That's great!! The humping thing drives me nuts I am sure that will stop as soon as the hormones stop racing about. Funny, I have a 10 yrs old son, going on 11, that is on the verge of puberty. My husband and I really came to the realization that we have to talk to him about things. Funny, who would have the thought that Oreo would kinda be in, more or less, the same boat ? Weird huh?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

That's wonderful, glad to hear Casper is recovering so nicely.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Good to hear about Casper....

Paula says Max's bark seems a bit higher pitched now....LOL


----------



## Casper's Mommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Rick, that is too funny.


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Casper's Mommy said:


> Casper is scheduled to be neutered on Thursday. Can anyone tell me if it changes them (besides the obvious). I am worried it will change his beautiful spirit and playfulness. Hope to hear some positive feedback. Thanks, Nancy


It want change a thing in my opinion. Derian just received the last of his puppy shots monday and weighed in at 8 pounds even. Derian was also scheduled for april 12th to be brought in and be neutered. The only thing I hate more than anything is having to drop him off on the april 12th and having to leave him at the vet overnight.

They have an excellent groomer on site also, so the vet has also scheduled a grooming ( Puppy cut ) while he is sedated for the surgery. Poor thing want know what to do once his hair is out of his eyes. Wife and kids have tried everything to pin his hair up out of his eyes, But he finds a way to roll around and get everything they try off of his hair LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan was done on Monday & he has not changed a bit. He is still a lovey, funny, playful. Is eating like a horse. Dropping him off was the hardest thing to do, but my vet does not keep them overnight so I go to pick him up at 4pm and have him home with me for the night. That def. made me feel a little better. Why do they want to keep him overnight?


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Logan was done on Monday & he has not changed a bit. He is still a lovey, funny, playful. Is eating like a horse. Dropping him off was the hardest thing to do, but my vet does not keep them overnight so I go to pick him up at 4pm and have him home with me for the night. That def. made me feel a little better. Why do they want to keep him overnight?


I asked why he wants to keep him overnight and he says he likes to use caution and monitor for any complications and discomfort. Going to be hard leaving him through the night. This vet is highly regarded around this area, so I guess i have to trust his knowledge, but the idea of leaving him overnight is a very hard thing to do.

I sure wish he was like your vet and perform the surgery in the morning and release him in the afternoon. I would feel much better knowing he didn't have to sleep in strange surroundings.

Just praying he don't have to much pain and recovers quickly, Because he is very active and fast paced. Sometimes I swear his heart is going to explode he gets to running so fast.

How is Logan doing for as recovery? Does he seem to be having a fair amount of discomfort and pain or seems to have very little? Does he have to wear that plastic Elizabethan collar and if so for how long?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Al, Logan is doing fine, he had discomfort the first night, which the vet sent home pain meds for. They actually told me to give them to him for 4 days, but after day 1 he was fine!! I wonder if $$$ is a big factor in the overnight stay? My vet actually takes the pups in the am to do the blook workup and pretests. He had his surgery at 1pm and was home with me by 4:30pm. He was just lethargic and only wanted to lay down, which was fine. I thought I might have him sleep with me that night, but he was so squirmy (which is his norm) that he went into his crate & was fine till 6am! Unfortunately he does have to wear the collar, he keeps licking the area. I take it off for him to run & play outside, and to eat, but it goes right back on. He will be in it for another day or so I am sure. He has gotten used to his (took maybe 1 full day) and acts like it is part of his body now. They sure do adapt well! Good luck withDerian- he will be fine! The boys have it so much easier, my girls spaying was much more invasive & longer recovery. 
laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Laurie, I am happy to hear Logan is up and running  It is great to hear all went smoothly!

Oreo was dropped off this morning. We did our best to keep calm and he was all excited in the car and he was so happy to come out of the car. So now is the waiting - I pick him up a 4pm also


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck Oreo!! It will be over quicker than you realize - Mom - stay busy today, so you are not thinking about him so much!! I went to work & tried to keep real busy & 4pm came quickly!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie you are right. I am already going crazy and its only been 40 mins!! I better take my DD out and keep my mind busy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie - good hear that Logan is doing good. Yest dogs are very adaptable creatures and get used to even the elizabethean colors. lol

WhitBmom - don't worry too much, little Oreo is going to be just fine.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Al Henderson said:


> I asked why he wants to keep him overnight and he says he likes to use caution and monitor for any complications and discomfort. Going to be hard leaving him through the night. This vet is highly regarded around this area, so I guess i have to trust his knowledge, but the idea of leaving him overnight is a very hard thing to do.
> 
> Does the vet have staff that stays with the animals all night? Some don't and they are left alone. I would ask if I were you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good point Debbie!! If there is no staff there at night, you are better off having him home with you to watch over him. Again, I wonder if it is just a money issue. Its not like they are doing a major operation. I even picked up Lexi the same day that she had eye surgery to remove & correct a Cherry eye! She was fine, and I felt much better knowing that I could watch her thru the night. 
Al, I would def. check that out!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just was wondering what it cost everyone to spay/neuter the dogs. I paid $420 for a spay and $380 for a neuter. I just found out today that a local no kill shelter has an offer - just bring your dog in for an exam for $25. If your dog is under 20 lbs. $50/neuter and $60/spay. Just my luck to find out after the fact. But my daughter is going to use them for her two dogs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think my bill for Logan this past monday was $414 for neuter, but it also included a microchip, which I think was about $50 or so. I was surprised as I thought it was pretty high for a neuter - but what you gonna do??? I would rather have my vet do them, than a shelter.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It is so interesting to compare notes on the neutering . It seems like like everyone has a little different story as to The vet and and pain and recovery time .
The good news is that they are little troopers and they all come through it OK .
Just remember some of them seem to do fine and then on the third day they seem to become a little more sensitive and they may go for their incision site .. They start to like it ..
I agree I would not feel comfortable going to a spay neuter clinic but a lot of people say they are fine as that is all they do ..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, it's not just a shelter. It's North Shore Animal League. They are a no kill shelter and rescue. The animal hospital is state-of-the art. They said they never did the public, only animals they adopted out. But so many people are looking for lower cost spay/neuter, they started this program. I used to woek there part-time. While I don't agree with all their methods, the program is a good one. People can be more responsible pet owners if they can afford the spay/neuter.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have heard a lot about the North Shore Animal League. I think it is great that they offer this to the public & agree that hopefully it will make people more responsible for their pets. My sister had her cats fixed at a facility like that and they had no problems. My point was just that if I have a regular vet, who sees my guys on a regular basis, I would just rather that my vet do it. That certainly is a great price though!! Do they also do the micro chips if you ask them to?
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yikes!! Some pretty steep fees for neutering I see! Vets vary as to whether they want the pets kept overnight or not. I went through a couple of weeks of complete indecision and waiting for my own vet to agree that I pick Ricky up the same evening of his surgery. After I consulted with the Cdn. Hav. online group, I found that almost everyone had their pup back home the same day. I questioned my vet, even called another place a little further away and was considering going there if my vet didn't see my point. When I found out there was no one at the clinic during the night, and pointed that out to them, they realized they lost the argument! lol Not that they were arguing, mind you, but they were trying to convince me that that's the way "its' done". Well,...... if you can convince me I'm wrong, no problem!  

The procedure at my vet is you bring the pet in the night before the surgery and they keep them the night of. That's TWO nights away from home! We did it with all our cats, but I just couldnt' see doing it with Ricky. I assured them I could very well make sure Ricky had no water nor food 12 hrs. before and that I was in a better position to watch him overnight than they were! It worked and I got what I wanted, with a warning to keep him calm and crated for the night. No problem.  OH yeah...... and for sure the bill would have been a little higher if he'd stayed those two nights! 

Total bill was $160-some as was Sammy's neutering last month that was done in Ontario that we also paid for.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Re: North Shore Animal League.... I used to watch their show every Sunday morning on the Life channel. It was fascinating!! They showed animals picked up from the wild, from owners who could no longer care for them or found in dumps. I learned a LOT from that show!

I love their approach and would have liked to adopt from there if I'd been allowed, but they only adopt to state residents.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, some of you paid good prices! I will be paying this afternoon a total of $324 for the neuter and $30 for the lifetime license. So that's $350 for me  They do ,however, include the blood work/screening, IV fluids and pain meds. I just hope Oreo is okay and not all worried without us... He came out of surgery at 11AM.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy was quite expensive because of the undescended testicle. Which means that not only do they do the regular incision down scrotum, but also make one on his abdomen. My female standard was about $425 to spay and Romeo, my standard was right around $200.00.


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

WOW.......I am sure glad I do not live where some of you ladies and gentlemen live. Few hundred for neutering is highway robbery in my opinion.

After reading some of these prices, I just got on the phone with my vet to see what the total is going to cost me for Derian who is due to go in on April 12th for neutering and a puppy cut grooming. I did not even think to ask about charges when I brought him in monday for the last of his puppy shots. I was nervous while on the phone while the vet tech was bringing up the charges on the computer thinking she would give me a high price, But she told me everything will be $140.00 which is reasonable in my opinion.

I also checked about him having to stay all night which I told the vet tech I did not like that idea. She assured me that any surgery performed that their is a Vet tech that stays throughout the night to monitor all the animals. She says mainly why the doc insist on keeping them overnight is to monitor any swelling and discomfort.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds good, Al! I'll bet you feel reassured. Glad you made the call.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I want to thank you all for your well wishes and good vibes. Oreo is now at home resting with us and he is doing great. As soon as we walked in the door of the vets clinic, I could hear him whimpering. It was kinda cute seeing him, when he was being brought too me, he was whimpering telling the vet he wanted to come over to us. He was so happy, he gave us all many kisses and then he happily scrambled into his beloved crate.  He is not himself, but that is to be expected. He really wants to lick his incision, but so far telling him "no" is working. I have that "windsheild" and I just may put it on at night, but I am not sure if he will fare to well with it in his crate  I sincerely hope he does not lick it too much. The only result of the surgery is one very messy BM. But when it comes to Oreo, his stools aren't always firm anyway. I am happy the worst is over, for me anyways.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The spay/neuter included all pre-op blood work, laser surgery, meds, anesthesia and microchip. They did not have to stay overnight. I picked them up the same day. There were no sutures, they used surgical glue to close the incision. I am going to tell my daughter to call NSAL and ask if all is included. Her dogs are already microchipped.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

WhitBmom: Good to hear Oreo made out OK, I'll be back to normal in no time. Sam sends a "Hav-a-Hug"


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

WhitBmom - I am really happy that Oreo is home and doing well. How is he this morning?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you all, including furry babies , for your hugs, kisses and well wishes. Oreo seems to be okay, a little lethargic, but he ate his breaky really nicely and is now resting at my feet. I can see a little swelling at the incision area and he has kept the licking to a minimum, so I am quite relieved that it is all over.  But, I honestly can tell you how hard it is to try to keep him nice and calm - it is really not easy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Oreo!!! Glad to hear the good news, Catherine. 

He'll be his bouncy, happy self and yes, it will be challenging trying to stop him from jumping or racing through the house. I wasn't too strict on that as of day 2 when I saw how well Ricky was faring. I'm sure Oreo will heal very nicely.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear Oreo is recovering well and eating.  
He will be back to his normal self before you know it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to hear Oreo is doing well. Hugs from all of us.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you all so much! I guess I have a tendency to worry too much  Today the challenge was makiing sure he did not run, climb stairs or jump around - and almost impossible task...  The great thing is that he is happy and bouncy as usual. Talk about a relief - I can now exhale


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not think you can worry too much - they are our family and we want the best for them ..
The good news is that all is well .. 
Now take another deep breath !!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Al, that is great! $140 for all that is really good! I am jealous. But here in the northeast it seems like everything is or expensive. It is good that they have a vet tech stay with them overnight - although I dont think I would make it through without my baby home


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie that would be extremely difficult. I was almost a wreck with Oreo gone for a "few" hours!!! I hate to imagine how I would be if Oreo had to stay overnight... sheesh


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree - I get real upset when I have to put a full days work in and not go home at 1-2pm like I usually do. Then when hubby says, lets go out to eat, I won't cause I didn't get my "hav hours" in for the day yet!! But the funny thing is, he says - oh yea, your right, we will do take out and hang with the pups!! I think the hardest part of that would be knowing that they dont feel good, and I hate to think that they would be scared in those crates with other dogs barking. It sure is a hard decision.


----------

